# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Happy Birthday Aberdeen!

## gavin

Well done to the Aberdeenshire beekeepers for hosting an excellent Convention yesterday.  There was a display of images in the foyer as part of the celebrations for their centenary.  I wonder if they would like to share them with other beekeepers who didn't make the convention by posting a selection on here or on a photo-sharing website?

G.

----------


## Jimbo

Hi Gavin,

I also noticed the excellent display of images in the foyer. I also noticed in the older black & white images the beekeepers and people standing around the open hives during demonstrations were wearing no protection. Why is it that beekeepers about 100 years ago needed no protection?

----------


## gavin

Thick skins, phlegmatic attitude to pain, difficulty in reaching the nearest beekeeping supplies company?!

You did wonder out loud whether the non-mongrelised stocks were calmer in those days.  I would be surprised if that was true in general, but probably the real beekeeping oficianados of the day made sure that they selected calm and productive strains for their apiaries.

Nice to see you yesterday.  The day was relaxed with plenty of time to browse the stalls and natter with beekeepers of all types.

----------

